# proper way to measure a dog?



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

I have been looking online but seem to get different opinions as to how to measure a dog and what a german shepherds approx. average size should be at a given age.

our female, is approx. 2 weeks shy of 6 months old. 

can anyone tell me how to measure her properly and what the approx. average size is for a 6 mos. female?

thanks


----------



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

anyone any help/input on the above?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1061133&page=0&fpart=1
This thread has height and weights posted of different ages, members dogs.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

The third post down in the above thread has a diagram on how to measure.

There is also this thread which has an Excel chart that you could download. It gives standard average weights for males/females on the second tab.

Puppy Growth Log/Chart 

Both threads are stickly threads posted near the top in the Development & Socialization section .


----------



## smason (Dec 23, 2008)

thanks. still learning where to find stuff on this ever so informative site.


----------

